# What Spirit Floats Your Boat?



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd like to do a few reviews of some of our favorite spirits. What TYPE of spirits do you enjoy with your cigars? Scotch, bourbon, tequila, gin, rum, port, or ?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I am a Jack Daniels Fan...Gentleman Jack or Single Barrel.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> I am a Jack Daniels Fan...Gentleman Jack or Single Barrel.


I have the Gentleman Jack, and it is a very nice whiskey. I imagine the single barrel knocks the heat up a notch.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I like to pair Bourbon with my cigars mostly Woodford Reserve, I havent tried alot of Scotch because I cant justify spending $50-$75 on a bottle that I dont know if I will enjoy.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

sofaman said:


> I like to pair Bourbon with my cigars mostly Woodford Reserve, I havent tried alot of Scotch because I cant justify spending $50-$75 on a bottle that I dont know if I will enjoy.


I hear you. It seems like there is a lot more GREAT bourbons in the $25-$30 range than there are Scotches. In general, the blended scotches are not really suitable for sipping, and the single malts seem to really start at around $35-$40. McClelland's has some $20 single malts, but they are not very spectacular.

So far, my favorite Scotches are The Macallan 12, Glenlivet 12, Talisker 10. Anyone have one that I MUST try that is in the <$50 range?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I have the Gentleman Jack, and it is a very nice whiskey. I imagine the single barrel knocks the heat up a notch.


Those are the only two that I like with just a couple cubes. Try it out, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> Those are the only two that I like with just a couple cubes. Try it out, you won't be disappointed.


I will! Unfortunately, I think our good liquor store is still under water!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite Scotches are The Macallan 15 Fine Oak and Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve. Bourbons are Wild Turkey 101 and Wild Turkey Rare Breed. Also Wild Turkey Rye 101.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

DOZER said:


> My favorite Scotches are The Macallan 15 Fine Oak and Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve. Bourbons are Wild Turkey 101 and Wild Turkey Rare Breed. Also Wild Turkey Rye 101.


I have had a bottle of the Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve, and I really enjoyed it. That is a $55 bottle 'round here.

I have the Wild Turkey 101, but for some reason I am not a big fan of that one. I wonder if I would be more into the Rare Breed?


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Vodka is what is normally floating mine. Absolut mostly.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I missed putting Vodka on my poll. I know there are some serious vodka lovers out there. How well does Vodka go with cigars?


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm Jack Daniel's man also...Gotta have Jack


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm just a tequila nut but it's got to be an excellent Reposado or an Anejo tequila. I had enough pepe lopez in college.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Jim Beam black label is so smooth that is my poison..


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I missed putting Vodka on my poll. I know there are some serious vodka lovers out there. How well does Vodka go with cigars?


I can't help a whole lot with how well it goes with cigars, because I'm new to them. But a classic cran vodka was very nice with one I had.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Glenlivet is 1 of my Favs


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I am trying to make Lagavulin the distillery of my lifetime.. I am addicted no doubt about it..

Can someone else point me to a very smoky/peaty Islay? I want to say under $100 for sure because if its that good, I'm gonna buy 2 bottles..

Help somebody!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Peaty*



chinomalo said:


> I am trying to make Lagavulin the distillery of my lifetime.. I am addicted no doubt about it..
> 
> Can someone else point me to a very smoky/peaty Islay? I want to say under $100 for sure because if its that good, I'm gonna buy 2 bottles..
> 
> Help somebody!


Ardbeg


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Diet Coke


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the poll, John. 

More importantly, thank you for giving me the option to choose a lot of them...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> I am trying to make Lagavulin the distillery of my lifetime.. I am addicted no doubt about it..
> 
> Can someone else point me to a very smoky/peaty Islay? I want to say under $100 for sure because if its that good, I'm gonna buy 2 bottles..
> 
> Help somebody!


The Talisker 10 is a wonderful smoky scotch from the island of Skye, and I didn't think I liked smoky scotch until I had that! I immediately went out and bought a bottle.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay all you rum and tequila aficionados, I need to know what to buy and if there is a particular cigar you like with them.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Patron for tequila. Can't help with rum sorry.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

For tequila, you definitely want Don Julio Anejo. Its very smooth,100% blue agave,and priced reasonably well. Sammy Hagar's "Cabo Wabo" is about the best Reposado tequila I have found. I have paired these in the past with La Aroma de Cuba, Gran Habana VL, and Onyx Reserve. I thought they went together fairly well.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

For rum, the top 3 that I would suggest would be: Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Anos, Zaya 15 yr, and Diplomatico.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I usually drink coffee in the morning and sweet tea in afternoon, evening. Here lately on the weekend I've been wanting to try different brandy's and can't find the little sampler bottles anywhere. So if anyone knows where I can get a few samplers let a brother know--Also any recommendations on the brandy too--


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Ardbeg


Any particular year?


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> The Talisker 10 is a wonderful smoky scotch from the island of Skye, and I didn't think I liked smoky scotch until I had that! I immediately went out and bought a bottle.


Thanks Mr. Rider.. Sorry, but get a "new" girlfriend.. I still like the gold teeth look on ya, LOL!!:biggrin:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at my avatar


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Woodford, Makers & HC for rum*


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

*THE* Glenlivit and Glenfiddich 12.y.o and over., Johnny Walker, 12/18/Blue, BUSHMILLS, anything older than 10 years, and Crown Special Reserve. The CROWN Cask is awesome as well.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I pretty much just a whisky drinker now, especially bourbon and scotch. I also enjoy Canadian and Irish Whisky.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

El Lechero said:


> For tequila, you definitely want Don Julio Anejo. Its very smooth,100% blue agave,and priced reasonably well. Sammy Hagar's "Cabo Wabo" is about the best Reposado tequila I have found. I have paired these in the past with La Aroma de Cuba, Gran Habana VL, and Onyx Reserve. I thought they went together fairly well.


OK, El Lechero, I took your advice and picked up a bottle of Don Julio Anejo. I'll be sampling it later this evening. I am looking for Rum too, but the place I went did not have anything fancier than Bacardi Select. All I can say, is you guys definitely have a taste for expensive booze.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy doodle! That Don Julio is wicked....wickedly yummy! That is like nothing I've ever had before. Sweet, smooth, delicious!


----------



## gitchesum (Jun 21, 2008)

The Glenlivet for regular drinking, Macallen 18 for those special occasions.

I've had a few shots of the Crown Royal Cask 16 when the company is buying  . Great Canadian whiskey, I just haven't gotten a bottle of it for the house yet.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Brown liquor and I do NOT get along. High end gin, rum, or port on the other hand...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mitro said:


> For rum, the top 3 that I would suggest would be: Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Anos, Zaya 15 yr, and Diplomatico.


I found a bottle of Zaya 12 year old rum. Absolutely Fantastic! Love it!


----------

